# Bilder in Timeline anzeigen



## chris4712 (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Ich suche für Windows ein Programm dass mir alle meine Bilder (befinden sich in verschiedenen Ordner, aber allesamt in einer Struktur) in einer Timeline anzeigt.
Für den Mac gibt es so was (Beedocs Timeline 3D).

Am schönsten wäre es wenn ich einfach nur ein Stammverzeichnis angeben muss, und er geht dann alle Bilder durch und sortiert sie einfach nach Datum.

Finde so was nur nicht für Windows. Bzw. ich denke ich suche falsch. Über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Grüße!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ist, aber dafür eignet sich Lightroom (du bist ja auch hier im Fotografie-Bereich) exzellent. Du kannst ja mal die Testversion ausprobieren, ob es deinen Ansprüchen genügt.


----------



## chris4712 (29. Mai 2014)

Hey!

Damit kann man eine Timeline so wie hier (http://i.interactivetimeline.com/web_images/screenshots/de-3D.jpg) anzeigen??


----------



## chmee (30. Mai 2014)

Nein, aber so eine Timeline könnte man mittels Scripting in Photoshop realisieren. Das verlinkte Script-Beispiel ist nicht die Antwort auf Deine Frage, zeigt aber die Richtung, wie man Photoshop per Programmierung füttert.

http://www.phreekz.de/wordpress/201...-dateinamen-lesen-und-als-textlayer-ausgeben/

mfg chmee


----------

